# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Мое выступление на "Евровидение 2008"

## Нора Адам

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Вот и прошел еще один конкурс,в котором не дали открыть рот народу!!! Т.к.все сервис-центры были не доступны.
В память осталось мое яркое выступление.Кому интересно,смотрите тут
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBAc9IRy9Vo
__________________

----------


## Larisa_Ukraine

Рок в массы! Только непонятно, че эт такое Оскар говорит- 2.5 октавы-это уникальный диапазон?

----------


## Akulka

Да ладно. Уникальный диапазон... Это нормальный диапазон для нормального певца. Если конечно мяучишь, то это вообще верх совершенства.

----------


## Натаха Шмель

*Нора Адам*,
 Норик привет!!!я как всегда все прошляпила и прожужжала!!ссылка не работает, дай еще раз. очень хочу посмотреть !!!Ты по любому молодец, что крутишься!!как в песне поется"если долго мучаться, что-нить получится!!!Респект тебе, дорогая!

----------


## Анюша

*Нора Адам*,
а в следующем году тоже будешь заявку подавать?

----------


## SAXjr

> Вот и прошел еще один конкурс,в котором не дали открыть рот народу!!! Т.к.все сервис-центры были не доступны.
> В память осталось мое яркое выступление.Кому интересно,смотрите тут
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBAc9IRy9Vo


Молодец, что рвёшься !!! :))))

----------


## Синильга

НОРА...
положа руку на сердце, скажу правду истину ВАМ, я не лицемерка в отличии от многих .
поете---оставляет желать лучшего.. особенно песня *ДА*- просто ужасна в Вашем исполении,..пересмотрите её, или просто выкиньте из репертуара.
Вам нужно слушать сутками Тину Тернер,если замаХнулись на РОК. ну или  в крайнем случае Анастасию..не *нашу* разумеется.
 а то получается ГовноРок какой то!!!!!!!!!!!!
 с наилучшими пожеланиями Синильга.

----------


## vocalist33

НОРА,ТЫ МОЛОДЕЦ!!!ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ!!!

----------


## vocalist33

*Синильга*
САМА БЫ ПРОШЛА  НА ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ А ПТОМ НА ДРУГИХ УЖЕ ГНАЛА!!!

----------


## Синильга

> *Синильга*
> САМА БЫ ПРОШЛА  НА ЕВРОВИДЕНИЕ А ПТОМ НА ДРУГИХ УЖЕ ГНАЛА!!!


 у вас что У *АДВОКАТОВ* все так по принципу *сам дурак*??

ОНА ПЛОХО ПОЕТ!! ПЛОХО!!! И САМА ЭТО ПОНИМАЕТ,НО ЛИЗАБЛЮДЫ ТАКИЕ КАК ВЫ МЕШАЮТ ЕЙ СТАТЬ ЛУЧШЕ..ОНА ПЕРЕСТАЕТ ВИДЕТЬ СВОИ ОШИБКИ БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ. КРИТИКУ НАДО УЧИТЬСЯ ВОСПРИНИМАТЬ СПОКОЙНО.  В ПРОТИВНОМ СЛУЧАЕ НЕСТОИТ ВЫСТАВЛЯТЬ *ТАКОЕ* НА ПОСМЕШИЩЕ.
 УЧИТЬСЯ ЕЙ ДОЛГО НАДО И НАПЕВАТЬ МАНЕРУ!
РВАТЬ ГЛОТКУ И УКРЕПЛЯТЬ ПРЕСС!!  А САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ НЕ РАЗМЕНИВАТЬСЯ НА ДЕШЕВЫЕ КОМПОЗИЦИИ НОВОЯВЛЕННЫХ БЕСПЛАТНЫХ АВТОРОВ, А ЕСЛИ ВЗЯЛА В РЕПЕРТУАР СТАРУЮ ИСПЕТУЮ *ЗЕЛЕНКУ*..ТО НАДО СПЕТЬ ЛУЧШЕ ИЛИ НЕ ХУЖЕ.

----------


## vocalist33

*Синильга*
Я понимаю что она не какой-то там _шаляпин_,но голос есть и не такой плохой и дыхание поставлено!!!И не каждый сможет просто взять и пройти хотябы на отборочный тур *ЕВРОВИДЕНИЯ*!!!ПОЭТОМУ ОНА МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Синильга

она мне вобщем то по барабану. 
ну раз вы настаиваете то пусть будет по Вашему.:wink: 
рыцарь!

----------


## Ксюнтель

Соглашусь с предыдущим оратором. Нора поет плохо. Дыхание - это не панацея и не показатель голосвых возможностей. Песня, может быть и ничего, но..... это не формат Евровидения.

----------


## Серёжа

*Синильга*,
вообще-то для этого конкурса нужна новая песня, а не "фирма"(зелёнка), к тому же песня, со 100% гарантией авторов
и певцов на неисполнение публично и тиражирование песни до конкурсного отбора, с подтверждённым авторским разрешением
на участие в конкурсе и вообще безупречными авторскими правами.
*Ксюнтель*,
  Песня Норы вполне в формате конкурса "Евровидение 2008".
Если вы смотрели его полностью, то в финал вышли 2 рок-группы
с энергичными композициями. Та же Турция переодически выставляет
на конкурс рок-группы, хотя победу ей приносят красавицы с поп-песнями в восточном стиле. 
Сам факт участия в российском отборочном конкурсе музыканта,
общающегося на нашем форуме заслуживает большего уважения и внимания, чем "падающий микрофон" и проблемы с дыханием во время выступления(а у кого не было таких проблем? а у кого были выступления 
на конкурсах такого уровня?).
Очень жаль, что Нора не рассказала о внутренней жизни конкурса(закулистно-репетиционной) во время подготовки к
трансляции, об аппаратуре, звукорежиссуре, атмосфере и т.д.

----------


## Скороходов Эдуард

> В память осталось мое яркое выступление.


Главное-она в себе вполне уверена!!!:wink: 
Больше ничего сказать не могу-ссылка не рабочая.

----------


## Синильга

*Серёжа*,
  я понимаю трудно быть первой исполнительницей совершенно сырой песни..а особенно когда нет ни манеры ни потенциала сделать песню замеченной посредством и особенностью  тембра..нет своей *мульки* в голосе. вот я о чем.
 надо с этим родиться!

----------


## Синильга

хотя замечу.  что за всю историю евровидения начиная с 94г. от россии еще ни одного достойного представителя и не было..
потому что это конкурс- политизированный тотализатор!

----------


## Серёжа

*Синильга*,
я категорически с тобой не согласен, такой неприкрытый юношеский максимализм. На конкурсе "Евровидение" от России отметились 
известные наши артисты, действительно популярные и востребованные,
даже на сегодняшний день, исключение Маша Кац("Юдифь").
В большинстве своём, спели они хорошие песни и спели неплохо,
например Алла Пугачёва или Алсу (Билана уж боюсь и упоминать).
А что про "Премьер-министр" того состава можно сказать "недостойный"
участник? Спели не лучшим образом, но это же конкурс, волнение,
так сказать ответственный, но всё же разовый случай.
Вся суть нашей дискуссии в отношение к конкурсу "Евровидение",
его содержанию, правилам, обычаям, законам если хотите.
Если вы не любите эстрадные песни поп-музыкального направления,
созданные в маленьких странах Европы, даже не интересуетесь таковыми, то сложно положительно относится и к самому конкурсу.
Часто спор замыкается на убеждение:
"Не люблю (ненавижу) Билана и значит "Евровидение" полное...,
не люблю (ненавижу) российскую (совковую) попсу и значит все представители от России на конкурсе - ... (вместо точек "диаматические непереводимые выражения").
Я слежу за конкурсом с 1997 года(ещё по программам BBC), 
а услышал о нём в 1995, когда в СССР взошла звезда по имени "АББА".
Моё мнение конечно субъективно, но это мнение поклонника конкурса
песни "Евровидение".
Вопрос:"А какой конкурс эстрадной песни может служить примером для подражания конкурсу "Евровидение"?"
А вот с тем, что ты называшь "мулькой" в голосе я категорически согласен. Сам люблю многих артистов  за эту "мульку".

----------


## Скороходов Эдуард

> услышал о нём в 1995, когда в СССР взошла звезда по имени "АББА".


:eek: Полагаю,описАлись?:rolleyes:

----------


## sharon

Выскажу и я свое, чисто субъективое мнение. Я не могу сказать, что девушка не умеет петь. Песенка заводная и, вопреки озвученному выше мнению, вполне в формате. Вот только мне показалось, что это откровенная фанера. А посему сказать, что Нора петь умеет я тоже не могу. Очень хотелось бы послушать то же самое, только в живую. В любом случае расти есть куда.
 Что касается Евровидения 2008. Победа Билана - без всякого сомнения -  огромный успех. Но песенка то, откровенно говоря, нулевая! И поневоле закрадывается мысль, что без политики не обошлось. Россия сейчас сильна и платежеспособна. Ребята, может в этом и состоит успех нашего выступления? Может в этом году мог выиграть любой энергичный и мало мальски известный артист от России???
 В общем, я бы с большим удовольствим голосовал за Нору. Так держать! :flower:

----------


## Синильга

> *Синильга*,
> 
> Вопрос:"А какой конкурс эстрадной песни может служить примером для подражания конкурсу "Евровидение"?"
> А вот с тем, что ты называшь "мулькой" в голосе я категорически согласен. Сам люблю многих артистов  за эту "мульку".


начну с конца.
вопервых относительно противостоянием Евровидению был некогда популярный Сопот и Сан-Рэмо! ну раз Вы углядели разницу то и там и там все было по честному. Итальянцы делали из этого не просто шоу, а феерическое Шоу,приглашая высоких гостей,таких как Тина Тернер,Том Джонс , ШЕр и многих других из той же тусовки,просто спеть а-ля* разогревчик*  в паузах между выступлениями конкурсантров.. прекрасно  помню эти конкурсы и фестивали, транслирующиеся  по ТВ.
да и сам Евровидение до 94 года был более приличным конкурсом на уровне Евро. Мне вот например в  88 Селин Дион вспоминается..она взяла гран при. пела за Швейцарию. Много было состоявшихся  Звезд.
которых мы пытаемся и до сели копировать манеры ,учиться на фирме, а не на биланах и сердючках.
ну так почему  я за совок должна еще переживать,когда это обычная *ставка* на лошадь. нет не произведений,не исполнителей- достойнее вышеперечисленных.

----------


## Синильга

кста. если бы Фины в этот раз пели на англицком..то порвали бы окончательно. верхушки у него Хъюсовские..!!! молодец чувак! я  даже оплодировала ему откровенно!

----------


## Серёжа

*Скороходов Эдуард*,
да конечно, ошибся, правильно с 1977 и 1975. Приношу свои извинения.

----------


## Серёжа

*Синильга*,
да, фины - молодцы, вообще рок-музыканты на конкурсе спели отлично:
турецкая группа, парень из Литвы(он поёт в рок-группе).
О других конкурсах.
"Сопот" был очень политизированным конкурсом, но с элементом "приоткрытой" двери, особенно на конкурсе грамзаписей (параллельно шли 2 конкурса - исполнителей и фирм грамзаписей. Каждый год
я его ждал с нетерпением. Польский "Сопот" был лучшим конкурсом в странах соцлагеря, но сравнивать с конкурсом "Евровидения" его не стоит, конкурса в "Сопоте" давно уже нет. 

Конкурс в Сан-Ремо проходит и сейчас, но это - конкурс итальянской песни и сейчас интересен только итальянцам. Отказ Италии участвовать
в конкурсе "Евровидение" частично привёл к потере интереса в не говорящей по-итальянски Европе и к конкурсу в Сан-Ремо.
Такая самоизоляция во имя сохранения традиций.

    А вот с примерами из истории "Евровидения" согласен, но это лишь подтверждает моё предположение о том, что в настоящее время альтернативы "Евровидению"
в Европе нет, а славная история конкурса даёт надежду на появление в числе конкурсантов будущих европейских и даже мировых звёзд.
И ещё, тема о выступлении Норы на российском отборе, а мы
уже Сан-Ремо рассматриваем. Нора, прошу прощения.

----------


## Синильга

конкурс,я, как потребитель рассматриваю лишь в одном аспекте.
 песня должна быть пригодная для дальнейшего её использования с целью *наживы*. надеюсь вы понимаете о чем я. тоесть ХИТ. легкий , и запоминающийся простому обывателю.
вот как раз в этом ракурсе хорошо себя зарекомендовали санремовские Итальянцы. кормили нас пару десятков дел.
 а что сейчас ??? смотрите и слушайте одноразовая песня без будущего!
Нора и меня извините.! 

как бы то нибыло Вы там были и то молодец!!! не каждой так повезет.

----------


## darveter

> а услышал о нём в 1995, когда в СССР взошла звезда по имени "АББА".


ну ты, брат, сверканул познаниями!!!
АББА в 73-м там была, а в СССР её знают года с 76-го, наверное...
кстати, выражения бывают идиоматические, от слова идиома, 
Юдифь же, хоть на ТВ нечастый гость, но человек востребованный и достойный, факт...

----------


## TrieN

> НОРА...
> положа руку на сердце, скажу правду истину ВАМ, я не лицемерка в отличии от многих .
> поете---оставляет желать лучшего.. особенно песня *ДА*- просто ужасна в Вашем исполении,..пересмотрите её, или просто выкиньте из репертуара.
> Вам нужно слушать сутками Тину Тернер,если замаХнулись на РОК. ну или  в крайнем случае Анастасию..не *нашу* разумеется.
>  а то получается ГовноРок какой то!!!!!!!!!!!!
>  с наилучшими пожеланиями Синильга.


я тебя люблю

----------


## Виталич

На бочку мёда - ложка ..........,  эт нормально. :biggrin::wink: :Ok:

----------


## omega85

Интересный образ!!!:)
Я прекрасно понимаю, что вам наверное хотелось бы играть что-то более тяжелое, но коммерция, есть коммерция:) В любом случае вы большая молодец!! И я вам желаю удачи от всего сердца в будущем!!!

----------


## ddaan

Почитайте.
http://www.starsnews.ru/news/6643.html

----------


## KAlinchik

*ddaan*,
 только хотела кинуть эту сцылку...
Каждый пиарится, как может...

----------


## Extreme_Turkiye

> (вместо точек "диаматические непереводимые выражения").


не в тему, но, как лингвист, не удержался - нет слова ДИОМА (тем более в Вашем случае Диама:eek:). есть слово ИДИОМА. соответственно - идиоматическое выражение.

Сорри:biggrin:

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

> Почитайте.
> http://www.starsnews.ru/news/6643.html


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  я зачиталась!!!

----------


## Ярослава Лузгина

Хотелось бы просто сказать спасибо *Синильга*, за эти слова...


> ОНА ПЕРЕСТАЕТ ВИДЕТЬ СВОИ ОШИБКИ БЛАГОДАРЯ ВАМ. КРИТИКУ НАДО УЧИТЬСЯ ВОСПРИНИМАТЬ СПОКОЙНО.... РВАТЬ ГЛОТКУ И УКРЕПЛЯТЬ ПРЕСС!! А САМОЕ ВАЖНОЕ НЕ РАЗМЕНИВАТЬСЯ НА ДЕШЕВЫЕ КОМПОЗИЦИИ НОВОЯВЛЕННЫХ БЕСПЛАТНЫХ АВТОРОВ


побольше бы людей это понимало...
Я не профи, чтобы оценивать творчество Норы, но ей надо отдать должное. Хорошая энегетика, целеустремленность - это здорово!!! Биография весьма интересна. Ну а осуждать....каждый пробивается как может. И не каждый сможет поставить свои цели выше социальных установок!! я вот, например, не могу....
мдя...есть над чем задуматься ...
*Синильга*,
 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## katzen

Привет Гуля! Ценю Ваше творчество. Обожаю песню Марка Левянта, что- то " я жду звонка" кажется, называется. КМУ 1982-1986. Успехов.

----------


## Rasputin

*Ярослава Лузгина*,
 Мне очень близко Ваше мышление))))))) Спасибо!!!))))))))

----------


## Ledi

> Почитайте.
> http://www.starsnews.ru/news/6643.html


*Нора Адам*,
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## DieZa StaR

Приветствую))))смотрю Нора больше ничего в ответ не написала.Мне очень интересно,что здесь делают такие звёзды как она???
Насчёт вокала певицы)))посмотрела мельком видео выступления.вокал неплохой,но нужно поработать над дыханием.С этим почти у каждого вокалиста проблемы.Артикуляция хорошая,но сам звук прямой,но ровный))Если поставить дыхание,то потом появится так называемое "вибрато" и прочие украшения,которые необходимы при выступлении.Сейчас на эстраде в основном "безголосые"вокалисты...но что ж,в этой жизни всё решают деньги,но всё же некоторые достойные выходят на высокий уровень и добиваются своего.
Норе хочу пожелать удачи в шоу-бизнесе)

----------


## ddaan

Боря Моисеев подал заявку на Евро-2009...............
Будем усиленно за него болеть.................

----------


## tolyanich

*ddaan*,
А может   лучше  всё-так за  Зенит ? :biggrin:

----------


## ddaan

> А может   лучше  всё-так за  Зенит ?


Не,Боря это все наше.Я считаю его лучшим певцом в стране.............:wink:

----------


## Tanya

> Не,Боря это все наше.Я считаю его лучшим певцом в стране.........


а как же Билан:eek:

----------


## Vrednulya

Прочитала интервью Норы. Практически готовый сюжет для фильма а-ля "Глянец". А вообще - каждому свое и любое мнение в больштнстве случаев оказывается субъективным, а Нора на мой взгляд назвала свое выступление блистательным именно из-за последствий выступления.

----------


## Rasputin

> Боря Моисеев подал заявку на Евро-2009...............
> Будем усиленно за него болеть


Мужик,сними шлем,мозги проветри,если они там остались!!!)))))))))))))

----------


## Лев

> Мужик,сними шлем,мозги проветри,если они там остались!!!)))))))))))))


Не будь квадратным и пойми юмор 


> ddaan

----------


## Rasputin

> Не будь квадратным и пойми юмор


Тебе поверю,но пусть думают прежде чем такое написать!!!)))))))

----------


## ddaan

*Лев*,
:biggrin: :Pivo: 
*Rasputin*,
:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
*Rasputin*,
Да как Боря поет еще надо многим поучиться.............:rolleyes:

----------


## Ledi

> Мужик,сними шлем,мозги проветри,если они там остались!!!)))))))))))))





> Не перестаю удивляться... :eek:





> пусть думают прежде чем такое написать!!!)))))))





> Rasputin,
> Да как Боря поет еще надо многим поучиться............:rolleyes:


*ddaan*,
 :eek::biggrin::eek:

----------


## ddaan

*Rasputin*,
Не,ну самом деле Боря поет кайф................:biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

> Боря поет кайф..


*ddaan*,
 Специально для тебя! :biggrin:

*Главное маленьким не умереть*

----------


## ddaan

*Ledi*,
:biggrin:
Песня супер! А вокал вообще неподражаем!:biggrin:

----------


## Ledi

> Песня супер! А вокал вообще неподражаем!


*ddaan*,
 Я знала,что тебе понравится :biggrin:

----------


## Контра

*ddaan*,
 Уважаемый! Если вы считаете что Это "неподражаемый вокал" то тогда стоит сказать что Сергей Зверев - звезда Ласкало! Боря Моисеев классный танцор и актер, и не более, я думаю о вокале вообще речи идти не должно.

----------


## Ledi

> ddaan,
> Уважаемый!


*ddaan*,
 :biggrin:

----------


## Клеопатра

Нора, я не поленилась, посмотрела. Если Вы сюда ещё зайдете - отметьтесь, что читали. А то ребята комментируют, а Вас ни слуху, ни духу. Вроде как завели тему, а для чего - непонятно. Хотя понятно - пиар тоже своего рода. А что не дали рта открыть - почему же не дали? Вам-то прекрасно дали его открыть. И у вас, в принципе, неплохо получилось. Но вот только что: песня должна цеплять. Песня Билана была с более высокими шансами на победу. Ведь это конкурс песни. Чем-то же надо брать. У Билана просчитали все: картинка есть, надрыв есть, рубашку он рванул на себе. Успех просчитан, потому что у него толковый продюсер. А когда вроде хорошо, но не трогает, как в вашем случае, то песня бы не победила. Вспомните, на предыдущем Евровидении победила певица, пела на иностранном, но сама музыка увлекала. Я лично затаив дыхание слушала и ту девушку, и Билана на нынешнем Евровидении, хотя совершенно не причисляю себя к его поклонникам. Но факт остается фактом. Европа голосовала за песню. Понравилось-не понравилось. А Вас за такие высказывания, какие вы себе позволили в статье, к шоу-бизнесу близко не подпустят. В шоу-бизе ведь тактика тоже много значит. Высказывания вроде таких: Билан был обдолбаный. Дело его, петь то он от этого хуже не стал. Единственное, что он плохой пример подает своим поклонникам, которых у него миллионы - это да. Мне показалось, что Ваши голосовые возможности гораздо выше, чем вы ими пользуетесь - речь идет все о том же дыхании, опоре звука, о котором здесь столько говорили. Чем в этом году брать будем - пока не понятно. Европу трудно удивить, это получается всегда по-разному. То финны пару лет назад удивили. Но однозначно, что голос здесь, не играет первой роли, а главное - песня и её подача. Вообще, лучшей участницей от нас была Маша Кац, по голосовым данным (Аллу Борисовну не рассматриваем, она вне конкуренции, заслуженная), но, видимо, песню не заметили. А Вам - всего хорошего, добра и удачи. В общем-то она вам сопутствует. Попасть туда, на отбор  - это тоже много значит. Опять же, известность свою повысили, работы прибавилось - уже хорошо.

----------


## ddaan

*Контра*,



> звезда Ласкало!


:biggrin:
Ничего вы не понимаете. Боря-это звезда с неподражаемым вокалом.Я вообще считаю,что и на на Западе вряд-ли такого найдешь......
:wink:

----------


## Lady007

Я смотрю здесь столько профи "больше умничают" ну да ладно! У каждого своё мнение. Моё мнение таково: Мне понравилось. Не замысловатая песня которая не напрягает слух. Нора вела себя естественно и не пренужнённо учитывая что это конкурс тем более такого масштаба. Нора респект!!!

----------


## ddaan

Патрисия Каас представит Францию на конкурсе «Евровидение - 2009»
:eek:
Ей чего,больше заняться нечем?

----------


## Ledi

*Лучше петь, чем убивать*

Как стало известно, представлять Грузию в Москве на международном песенном конкурсе «Евровидение 2009» будет квартет «Стефане и 3G» (Three Girls) с песней «We don’t wonna put in».



 После отборочного тура, прошедшего в среду в Грузии, председатель жюри британский продюсер Стивен Бад заявил журналистам, что песня этих исполнителей произведет особое впечатление, так как в ней содержится протест против политики России, обыгранный в припеве «We don’t wonna put in», в котором без труда прочитывается фамилия российского премьера.

Ну и прекрасно. Ну и чудесно.

Кстати, по меркам, например, МИД РФ, это крупная внешнеполитическая победа России: только ленивый не писал о том, что «Евровидение» – конкурс не песенный, а политический, а в соответствии с концепцией «открытого мира» УЧАСТИЕ любой страны в чем-либо международно-политическом (переговорах ли, конференциях или конкурсах тряски *****ами, то есть, конечно, прошу прощения, песни и пляски) лучше ее НЕУЧАСТИЯ. Участие Грузии и Прибалтики в «Евровидении», проводимом в Москве, в любом случае лучше бойкота или игнорирования России. Если бы Грузия или Прибалтика отказались участвовать в конкурсе по политическим мотивам, это было бы гораздо хуже.

Несложно предугадать дальнейшее развитие событий.

«Шестой флот США превращен в плавучую базу для преподавателей Принстонского и Йельского университетов: теперь в рубках и каютах сотни филологов на всех языках мира каждый день строчат едкие эпиграммы и сочиняют изящные намеки на всех потенциальных врагов США» После триумфального исполнения песни про «put in» и победы Грузии на «Евровидении 2009» конкурс постепенно начинает менять свой формат. Растет интерес к конкурсу со стороны филологов всего мира: у одного лишь выражения «put in» 14 значений – «вставлять, всовывать, сажать, высаживать, подавать (заявление, жалобу и т. п.), вводить (в действие), включать, добавлять… Вы представляете, какое будущее ждет дышащий ныне на ладан конкурс бессмысленных попугаев?.. Круглые столы, конференции филологов и историков, доклады о роли глаголов и деепричастий в политической жизни страны. Вся музыка – по боку, главным становится обсуждение смыслов текстов; весь мир начинает судорожно листать словари; скрытые смыслы и подтексты начинают выискивать в каждой песне участника «Евровидения»: что он имел в виду? Что он имел в виду?

В первых рядах на «Евровидении» теперь сидят не девочки с шариками, а психолингвисты – внимательно сверяют розданные заранее тексты песен с тем, КАК эти слова были произнесены или спеты со сцены; потом обсуждают, возникают горячие дискуссии.

В эту игру постепенно включаются и сами поп-исполнители: все участники «Евровидения» начинают негласно соревноваться – кто лучше намекнет на Россию? Попутно каждая страна судорожно вспоминает, о чем России можно было бы намекнуть: битва при Аустерлице? Русско-шведская война? Татаро-монгольское нашествие? Тексты песен для участия в «Евровидении» отныне заказывают не графоманам или «профессионалам», а настоящим поэтам: им платят фантастические гонорары – за едвауловимость, многосмысленность и стилистическое изящество намека.

Имеется ли в строчке такой-то песни такой-то намек на экспансию России в 1888-м или все-таки в 1721-м? «Да нет, тут же ясно поется в песне: «Белый царь, белый царь – нам не нужен твой фонарь!» Это речь, конечно же, о Петре Первом, а не об Александре Втором, неужели вы не видите, герр профессор?»

Со временем конкурс «Евровидение» превращается во всемирный филологический форум: на сцену там теперь выходят не крашеные тупицы, а приличные люди, профессора университетов, специалисты в области переводов, фонетики, лингвистики и пр. Они будут не петь, а зачитывать со сцены тексты, в которых зашифрован скрытый намек на Путина; а побеждать будет та страна, которая сделает это наиболее изящно.

Имидж России между тем улучшается с каждым таким конкурсом: все начинают говорить о том невиданном уровне толерантности, терпимости и лояльности, с каким Россия относится к множеству тайных намеков в адрес ее истории, политики и руководства страны. Поскольку все песни на конкурсе так или иначе теперь посвящены России, конкурс решено отныне всегда проводить в Москве. Конкурс становится жутко прибыльным: реклама, инвестиции – все это приобретает огромные масштабы, и отныне только одна проблема стоит перед правительством России: как это совмещать с подготовкой и проведением регулярных Олимпийских игр в Сочи? Дело в том, что спортсмены теперь также умудряются намекать на агрессию России – во время выполнения упражнений на брусьях или лыжных спусках; делается это столь филигранно и тонко и вызывает такой интерес в мире, что вскоре решено устраивать ежегодные Олимпийские Игры Намеков – проводятся они, естественно, тоже в России.

Таким образом, к 2017 году Россия становится самой привлекательной для мировых инвестиций страной мира навсегда; Китай кусает локти и в массовом порядке пишет хокку про Путина – но поздно! Отныне Россия – мировой лидер и законодатель экономики намеков!

Весь мир со временем включается в эту игру: намекать, намекать, намекать. Прекращаются войны с участием танков, самолетов и солдат – на смену им приходят битвы намеков, тонких экивоков и подтекстов. Израиль и Палестина обмениваются ироническими бомбежками и литературными ударами. Шестой флот США превращен в плавучую базу для преподавателей Принстонского и Йельского университетов: теперь в рубках и каютах сотни филологов на всех языках мира каждый день строчат едкие эпиграммы и сочиняют изящные намеки на всех потенциальных врагов США; потенциальные враги отвечают им тем же. На Земле воцаряется рай: никто больше не стреляет и не убивает людей. Все воюют между собой словами, а не пулями и снарядами; литераторы и филологи становятся самыми богатыми и уважаемыми людьми на Земле.

Словом, добро пожаловать, Грузия, на «Евровидение 2009» с песней про «put in»! Да хоть двести раз! Потому что петь – в любом случае лучше, чем стрелять. И танцевать лучше, чем стрелять. Кстати, в том, что грузины – лучшие танцоры в мире, у автора нет никаких сомнений.

Комментарии
Софья Давыдова, филолог
Достаточно одного только припева из этой песни, чтобы все сомнения в случайности совпадения «put in» и «Путин» отпали. «We don't wanna put in/The negative move/It's killin' the groove» переводится дословно как «Не хотим мы вносить /негативный момент/ что ломает весь кайф». Перевод несколько бессмысленен без привязки к российскому премьеру. А с привязкой все звучит очень логично - «Не хотим мы Путина». После этой строчки звучит призыв «You better change your perspective» - «Поменял бы ты точку зрения». Учитывая настроения, царящие в Грузии все последнее время, думаю, эта песня – прямая попытка оскорбить Россию

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*
Мы готовы болеть за Россию!  :Ok:

----------


## IRUSIK77

А я буду поддерживать представителя Белоруссии - Петра Елфимова.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*



> Весь мир со временем включается в эту игру: намекать, намекать, намекать. 
> все сомнения в случайности совпадения «put in» и «Путин»
> эта песня – прямая попытка оскорбить Россию


Мне кажется, никто не намекает, а поют прямым текстом против Путина. Но лично у меня это не вызывает никакой реакции, и никаких эмоций. Не прикольно, не смешно, клоунство какое-то типа Моська лает на слона.

Владимир Путин сумел стать лидером российской нации, его уважают!!!!

zaharova7788@mail.ru

----------


## Шустрый

На последнем альбоме Партиции последняя песня: Мне нравится (Цветаева/Таривердиев)



> Ей чего,больше заняться нечем?

----------


## IRUSIK77

> Мы готовы болеть за Россию!


Мне кажется, это немножко неправильно "болеть" за какую бы то ни было страну, ведь это конкурс песен и исполнителей, а не футбольный матч. И, по-моему, представителя от нашей страны еще не выбрали. А если Вам не понравится ни исполнитель, ни песня, всё равно будете "болеть"????

----------


## Ledi

> по-моему, представителя от нашей страны еще не выбрали.





> А я буду поддерживать представителя Белоруссии - Петра Елфимова.


*IRUSIK77*,
 :biggrin: Этим всё сказано :wink:




> Мне кажется, это немножко неправильно "болеть" за какую бы то ни было страну, ведь это конкурс песен и исполнителей, а не футбольный матч.


*IRUSIK77*,
 :biggrin: Евровиденее - даааавно /к сожалению/  уже не конкурс исполнителей  :Jopa:  /если вы обращаете внимание,как голосуют страны :wink:/




> А если Вам не понравится ни исполнитель, ни песня, всё равно будете "болеть"????


Да!!!! /но только душой:wink:, а не СМС ГОЛОсованием :biggrin:/

----------


## IRUSIK77

> :biggrin: Этим всё сказано :wink:


Не поняла что Вы имеете в виду.  
Вы что думаете Омск - это Белоруссия???!!!

От России пердставителя еще не выбрали. Но в любом случае я не могу проголосовать за представителя своей страны (России). А то что буду поддерживать Петра Елфимова - так по той причине, что мне нравятся его песни, голос, имидж, а не потому, что он от Белоруссии (которую очень люблю, тк у меня там много родственников).

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> если вы обращаете внимание,как голосуют страны :wink:/


Обращаю. Например, на детском евровидении, которое было осенью, Россия свои 12 баллов отдала Грузии.

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*
Вот одна из моих любимейших песен П.Елфимова:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rW8jrnLVVvI

----------


## ddaan

> От России пердставителя еще не выбрали.


:eek:
У нас не выбирают.У нас назначают.

----------


## Ledi

> то что буду поддерживать Петра Елфимова - так по той причине, что мне нравятся его песни, голос, имидж, а не потому, что он от Белоруссии (которую очень люблю, тк у меня там много родственников)


*IRUSIK77*,
 :wink:
На вкус и цвет товарищей нет :wink:



> Россия свои 12 баллов отдала Грузии


*IRUSIK77*,
Бывшая соцстрана  :Ok:  
Поверь мне, что те кто проживают за пределами своих республик подсознательно болеют за свои страны :wink: /Хотя я родилась в Казахстане,живу в Германии, но болею ВСЕГДА за Россию :wink:/

----------


## IRUSIK77

> :eek:
> У нас не выбирают.У нас назначают.


Верно подмечено!




> Бывшая соцстрана


 - бывшая не страна, а республика СССР. Так их, бывших,  целых 15. И что?




> Поверь мне, что те кто проживают за пределами своих республик подсознательно болеют за свои страны


- с этим мнением полностью согласна.

----------

